# Eating for ulcers



## Constance (Mar 22, 2011)

Does anyone have suggestions for what I should be eating? I have ulcers in my stomach and colon, and a bacterial infection called clostridium.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 22, 2011)

I have had some digestive problems since developing a haitus hernia a few years ago. I have found that along with what you eat, or don't, it is important to focus on when and how much you eat. Small portions are key and making sure you eat at least three hours before bed can help also. I try and make sure my stomach is empty before I go to bed.
Basically, a lot of it is trial and error. I also have learned that you want to keep the acid levels down in your system. Foods can be acidic or alkalyne and some can produce acid or alkalyne conditiions in your system. I suggest you educate yourself in how and what foods can do to your system. Here is a sample list/site that can get you started,The Acid/Alkaline Foods List but there is tons of info on the net. 
I have a hard time breaking old habits, and one of them is moderating my eating and drinking habits. I love very spicy food, and still eat it, but have reduced my intake. Alcahol, especially beer, seems to be the worst culprit in irritating my system, but I love the stuff. I have cut way back and feel a lot better for it. 

Like I said, check out some sites, and find out for yourself what bugs your system. I would also keep a journal of what you eat daily, and if you have a flare up, you can go back and reference what you had to eat and maybe pinpoint what it was exactly that caused this. then, you can eliminate it totally, or figure out how to manage it with moderation or portion sizes.

Good luck


----------



## Constance (Mar 22, 2011)

I used to love beer too, but last time I was sick, I lost my taste for it, which is good, since I have diabetes. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 22, 2011)

Did your doctor give you a referral to a dietitian or nutrition specialist?  When first diagnosed with diabetes, the one I went to was a tremendous help.


----------



## Constance (Mar 24, 2011)

Tomorrow I will see him for the first time since I got out of the hospital last Friday. Had blood work done Monday, and it showed that I'm still anemic, even after getting 2 pints of blood.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 24, 2011)

Constance said:


> Tomorrow I will see him for the first time since I got out of the hospital last Friday. Had blood work done Monday, and it showed that I'm still anemic, even after getting 2 pints of blood.


Oh Connie, I'm so sorry. I'm anemic as well have been for years, now it's not as bad as before If you have any questions pm me if you want and I'll try to help.
kades


----------



## Constance (Mar 26, 2011)

Saw the DR yesterday, and found out that I have Crohn's Disease. He told me the good news was that it wasn't cancer. He also said I was still running on about 3 quarters of a tank in regard to my blood count, and that I would be a lot more energetic when that goes up. 

Funny how I felt pretty good until the doc told me I was sick.


----------



## Constance (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleen said:


> Did your doctor give you a referral to a dietitian or nutrition specialist?  When first diagnosed with diabetes, the one I went to was a tremendous help.



No he didn't, Kathleen, but I keep myself well-informed about nutrition.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 26, 2011)

Constance said:


> No he didn't, Kathleen, but I keep myself well-informed about nutrition.


 
Then you know the best resources online for Dietary Needs for Crohn's.  I'm also available for PM questions.  Good Luck!


----------



## Constance (Mar 26, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Then you know the best resources online for Dietary Needs for Crohn's.  I'm also available for PM questions.  Good Luck!



I'll be grateful for any advice you have to give me. That's how I keep myself informed...by picking the minds of experts. I guess my previous answer sounded a little rude. Sorry about that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 26, 2011)

Constance said:


> I'll be grateful for any advice you have to give me. That's how I keep myself informed...by picking the minds of experts. I guess my previous answer sounded a little rude. Sorry about that.


 
No, you weren't rude and I'm sorry if I gave that impression.  I just figured if you kept up on Nutrition you would know the resources.  

I like WebMD for layman's language and .gov sites for more detail. 

Crohn’s Disease

This site has free publications.


----------



## Constance (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

